
Ask HN: Facebook Safetycheck for Brussels - bilalel
Hello,<p>Has somebody a contact at Facebook who can activate the safetycheck?
Thanks.<p>Bilal
======
michielr
It seems to be active now.

[https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/brusselsexplosions-
marc...](https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/brusselsexplosions-march2016/)

